# ANSI Z133 Open for Public Review



## Philbert (Aug 13, 2016)

_"The ANSI Z133-2012 standard, which addresses arboriculture safety requirements for pruning, repairing, maintaining and removing trees and for using equipment in such operations, is now open for public review.

Review the proposed revisions, and to download a free electronic copy of the standard.

You may also request a copy from Tricia Duzan at __(217) 531-2836__ or __tdu_[email protected]."

Please review the proposed language, and send your comments to [email protected] no later than August 20, 2016."

http://www.tcia.org/TCIA/News/Business/ANSI_Z133-2012_Standard_for_Safety_Requirements.aspx 

Philbert


----------

